# contour cutting with vinyl cutter mh 721



## przemmek (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello.
vinyl cutter mh 721 and flexistarter 10.

Just one question about contour cutting. After printing design with registraction marks and making ready each registration mark with laser light in the cutter there is command "Put your knife back and click OK". After click OK cutting starts but contour is cutting shifted about 1.5 cm to the left (It seems like size beetween laser light and knife). I dont understand. What I can to do. Obviously I didnt change knife with any laser point before because is pointless if I have laser next to knife. Mayby any settings straight into the cutter. 
Please anybody could help me.


----------



## przemmek (Mar 27, 2012)

nobody? Please help me.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Did you calibrate your cutter. There should be instructions somewhere in your documentation.


----------



## przemmek (Mar 27, 2012)

hi, 
thx for answer.
there is nothing in my instruction about it, where can i find something about calibration.


----------

